# Olympic Baseball



## PhotonGuy (May 23, 2015)

Hopefully there is going to be Baseball in the Olympics. We've got Basketball in the Olympics and hopefully someday we will have Gridiron Football in the Olympics.

Will baseball return to the Olympics We ll know in 2016 Big League Stew - Yahoo Sports


----------



## jezr74 (May 23, 2015)

Personally, I hope not. I like baseball. But only true international sports should be considered in my opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 23, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Personally, I hope not. I like baseball. But only true international sports should be considered in my opinion.


And Baseball is played in most of the world. Although its highly regarded as an American sport its played on every continent. Particular places where Baseball is just about as big as it is in the USA would be parts of South America and Japan. The automobile and Baseball are two things that Japan has acquired from the USA, and they often beat us at our own games.


----------



## jezr74 (May 23, 2015)

It would be stacking the deck imo. AFL is played around the world (most team sports are), but Id never expect it to be played in the Olympics.

Maybe when a sport gets a strong global involvement from over 70% of the world then maybe, but id still dont think baseball is an olympicy sport either.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 23, 2015)

What do you mean by AFL? In terms of sports AFL usually means American Football League, which means its only played in the USA hence its name.


----------



## jezr74 (May 23, 2015)

Same concept for american football as well. 

Not very well known outside of their originating country.

Is the same for Australian Football League as well. But there are still minor teams played outside of Australia. But hardly a global level like soccer.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 23, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Same concept for american football as well.
> 
> Not very well known outside of their originating country.
> 
> ...



Well Soccer is the most played sport in the world. You will find it everywhere and in most places its called Football. The word Soccer is actually British slang and is derived from the words "Association Football." In the USA you call it Soccer not Football because here in the USA Football is a totally different sport. What we call Football in the USA can be referred to as "American Football" or "Gridiron Football," the kind where you wear helmets and pads and you try to run to the end zone with the ball without being tackled to score a touchdown. The only places its really played is the USA and Canada. Soccer on the other hand, which is known as Football in Europe and most other places except the USA is played in just about every country. Now the Australian Football League would only play in Australia hence its name, but with Soccer which is just a different name for the same sport they've got all sorts of international competition and events.


----------



## jezr74 (May 23, 2015)

Kinda lost me there. There is an Australian Football League in America, there is also American Football played in Australia. 

But we have televised, nationally and internationally played professional soccer teams as well, same as the US.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 23, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> Kinda lost me there. There is an Australian Football League in America, there is also American Football played in Australia.


So when you say "Football" are you talking about Gridiron Football, the kind where you get points by scoring touchdowns, or are you talking about Soccer? In many parts of the world Soccer is called Football.


----------



## jezr74 (May 23, 2015)

Footy in Australia means AFL, Australian Rules. (Not Soccer).

And along with gridiron and baseball, is not at an international level to be considered a competitive world sport.


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 23, 2015)

I see, well the reason Gridiron Football is not a competitive world sport is probably because its not played in most of the world and in places where it is played, the rules considerably vary depending on where its played. Baseball on the other hand is played in most of the world even though its widely regarded as an American sport.


----------



## jezr74 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah, but not at a competitive international level, and not even close to world coverage.


----------



## jezr74 (May 24, 2015)

BTW, having lived in Boston for two years, I frequented Fenway park and lived just across the road from it for about 12 months.

Am a Red Sox, Patriots and Revolution fan. (Thought I'd add so you don't think I'm downing the sports cause I'm an Aussie)


----------



## PhotonGuy (May 24, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> BTW, having lived in Boston for two years, I frequented Fenway park and lived just across the road from it for about 12 months.
> 
> Am a Red Sox, Patriots and Revolution fan. (Thought I'd add so you don't think I'm downing the sports cause I'm an Aussie)



Well the big mistake the Red Sox made back in the dark ages is when they traded Babe Ruth. But, they were amazing in the 2004 World Series.

And, from what I know Baseball does have quite a following in Australia.


----------



## jezr74 (May 24, 2015)

PhotonGuy said:


> Well the big mistake the Red Sox made back in the dark ages is when they traded Babe Ruth. But, they were amazing in the 2004 World Series.
> 
> And, from what I know Baseball does have quite a following in Australia.



It has *a* strong following, a few leagues. But not enough to compete with Aus Footbal, Rugby, Cricket, Tennis or Soccer.


----------

